# drug for low self esteem



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

is there a drug for low self esteem legal or illegal? i think i suffer from low self esteem more than anxiety because benzos aren't helping.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Antidepressants, maybe? They aren't called "happy pills" for nothing. :b

On a side note, I have noticed that stimulants like Ritalin and Adderall do seem to give me more self-confidence than usual, which makes me feel good _about myself_, as opposed to just feeling good (aka euphoria). It's like stimulants make me impervious to those annoying thoughts that exacerbate anxiety and trample on self-esteem. Sure, I get those demeaning thoughts from time to time, even during the onset of a stimulant, but they are much more easily cast aside with the chemical "armor" that stimulants seem to provide. It's almost like the apathetic "ehh, whatever" response to negative stimuli that benzos can induce, only the complete opposite. That's just in my experience, at least.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

There's a ****load of drugs that will help with low self-esteem. In no way am I advocating their use, though, since the majority are more damaging than beneficial. Numerous drugs are known to induce euphoria, such as cocaine, marijuana, mushrooms, acid, etc, etc. And the list goes on. And I'm not even going to name narcotic agents. The point is that there are numerous drugs out there which can help with low self-esteem, but right now, they're illegal. Some are legal with a prescription, but are never prescribed for low self-esteem.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Sure, its called alcohol. I wouldn't advise medicating yourself with it though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Speak Easy said:


> There's a ****load of drugs that will help with low self-esteem. In no way am I advocating their use, though, since the majority are more damaging than beneficial. Numerous drugs are known to induce euphoria, such as cocaine, marijuana, mushrooms, acid, etc, etc. And the list goes on. And I'm not even going to name narcotic agents. The point is that there are numerous drugs out there which can help with low self-esteem, but right now, they're illegal. Some are legal with a prescription, but are never prescribed for low self-esteem.


yep, that will be the day that they prescribe opiates for depression or low self esteem


----------



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

well....drugs meant for depression help with raising your seratonin in your brain to a normal level, and in theory you feel better. That has been my experience with celexa. It can help you with moods and anxious feelings, but its up to you to increase your self esteem by changing your own personal thoughts to where you think positive about yourself and other people, events and so forth. '' REMOVE THE ILLUSIONS OF INFERIORITY FROM YOUR MIND''.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

probably the best legal drug is an antidepressant that works for you and these can be hard to find

alcahol within moderation has a place IMO

valium was promoted by some who said it was the only benzo that made you feel happy but it never did this for me

needless to say, self esteem is improved by getting out there and successfully socialising


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Antidepressant and psychotherapy.


----------



## jay_walking (Sep 20, 2007)

This doesn't answer your question, but its hard to beat a good workout.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

MDMA hands down. Methylone isn't too bad either.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

love and sex usually help.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I think that for SA, the best drug would probably be Ecstasy. I've never tried it, but from what I hear, and simply from what E is, I can conjure this. E is both stimulating, while at the same time mildly relaxing. It's an air of calm. It might be similar to an overdose of oxytocin. 

2nd place would probably be opiate medications like oxycodone. These 2 are probably the more than likely to successfully do something. Once again, NOT advocating. If you try marijuana and cocaine or LSD and psylocibin, you are taking risks because you have no idea how they will affect you. Mind you, E and opiates can also affect you inadverdently, however, I still think that they have a higher chance of "raising self-esteem".


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

Were said:


> is there a drug for low self esteem legal or illegal? i think i suffer from low self esteem more than anxiety because benzos aren't helping.


Yes there are drugs for low self-esteem. They are called antidepressants.


----------

